# I want some advice to what music I should liten to.



## Langin (Sep 17, 2011)

I mean well Ive had enough of those video game soundtracks I want something new!

Now I found out I like 

Lady gaga
Ke$ha
Panic! at the Disco


----------



## kthnxshwn (Sep 17, 2011)

You like shitty music, so just listen to more shitty artists and you'll be okay.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

That's called Pop Music, though I don't think you'll have any luck finding something like Gaga.


----------



## dice (Sep 17, 2011)

You can start of by checking out what the most popular music videos on youtube are. Chances are that you'll find quite a few "rubbish" songs but when you do find a few good ones you'll then grow to like many songs from particular artists and through the suggestions list find more artists who produce music of a similar nature.

Until you know what types of genre you're into I think it's pointless asking for aid.

- edit: so for example you say that you like Ke$ha, watching Ke$ha - TiK ToK brings up as suggestions:

Miley Cyrus - Party In The U.S.A.
Taio Cruz - Dirty Picture ft. Ke$ha
Rihanna - Rude Boy
Lady Gaga - Telephone ft. Beyoncé (good sign that this works as you like Lady gaga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
3OH!3 - My First Kiss
Taylor Swift - You Belong With Me

etc.

There are other sites such as the ones mentioned below (also spotify)


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 17, 2011)

you could always start a channel on last.FM, Pandora, or a similar service using an artist you like to find other "similar" artists.

taste in music is subjective...  there is no bad taste, just poorly written/contrived music.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 17, 2011)

>likes Kesha
>dislikes Queen

wat.



Spoiler



Might want to change your title to GBAtemp's ONLY Ke$ha and Lady Gaga fan


----------



## Matthew (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kffacxfA7G4

:>


----------



## BionicC (Sep 18, 2011)

You might like Katy Perry; I haven't listened to her first album but her second one, Teenage Dream, is definitely close to Ke$ha in style, and there's some cracking pop songs on there.



Spoiler



[youtube]KlyXNRrsk4A[/youtube]
[youtube]98WtmW-lfeE[/youtube]
[youtube]F57P9C4SAW4[/youtube]



If you like Kasabian then you might like The Whip or Hard-Fi too:

[youtube]MJ3eeRCoIBY[/youtube]
[youtube]tRYPhxhaSL8[/youtube]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> That's called Pop Music, though I don't think you'll have any luck finding something like Gaga.


MADONNA.

Anyways, Nicki Minaj is a pretty good pop artist. As are Paramore (pop rock), Maroon 5, Fall out Boy (recommended highly, shit better than Panic), My Chemical Romance, and Katy Perry. But saying that Queen is bad = impossible to understand. Virtually every artist you like takes some inspiration from them, significantly Gaga who took her name from their song Radio Gaga.

My favorite artists are Muse and Radiohead, so even if it's not in your taste I recommend giving them a listen.


----------



## matt1freek (Sep 18, 2011)

i kinda have to agree with kthnxshwn,
but just for the sake of attempting.... try this on for size
[youtube]http://youtu.be/gQLxJvc1Ye8[/youtube]


----------



## Edgedancer (Sep 18, 2011)

Try:
- The Cat Empire
- Girl Talk,
- Poets of the Fall
- Smashmouth,
- P!nk


----------



## kevan (Sep 18, 2011)

You will love this
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFH9i8MHqMA[/youtube]

On a serious note most Pop artists are similar. In no particular order...
1. Chris Brown
2. Gaga
3. Katy Perry
4. Miley Cyrus
5. Madonna
6. Maroon 5 (Pop Rock soft of)
7. Metallica (jokes)

Also if you like Panic At The Disco. Fallout Boy is a must to check out.

etc.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 18, 2011)

In light of its 20 year aniversery, you should start listening to Grunge.


----------



## Langin (Sep 18, 2011)

BionicC, Katy Perry is awesome! The Whip is cool!

@matt1freek Funny song xD

kevan Fallout Boy is great! Miley Cyrus is kay. Chris Brown :3

Jup I gonna get much new music pretty soon!


----------



## Matthew (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaVQIu7i1Lc

:>


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 18, 2011)

Some you may like....

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zp1TbLFPp8&feature=musicchart[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlyXNRrsk4A&feature=musicchart[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8&feature=artistrec[/youtube]


----------



## Langin (Sep 19, 2011)

Yay for new Katy Perry fan!

Also Sinharvest; 1st vid is not available in my country -.-;; 3rd vid is kay. ^^


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone that will listen to Lady Gaga either has no taste or simply will listen to anything.


----------



## emigre (Sep 19, 2011)

Girls Aloud.

[youtube]a1DyG3e05oQ[/youtube]

Seriously your taste in music is horrible.


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 19, 2011)

Chris Brown


----------



## BionicC (Sep 19, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Girls Aloud.
> 
> [youtube]a1DyG3e05oQ[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Ack, you can't talk about Manchester bands and choose Oasis over the Stone Roses, you just can't! Especially since Kasabian have that slightly dancey element to their music, which the Roses had in spades:

[youtube]7NrLBlw9WZE[/youtube]
[youtube]NSD11dnphg0[/youtube]
[youtube]4D2qcbu26gs[/youtube]

And then there's the Happy Mondays of course...

[youtube]KnBi-LNM0Og[/youtube]


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 19, 2011)

*Gives Kpop a shot*

U-Kiss - Neverland
[youtube]2DyR6vs9AlI[/youtube]

2PM - Hands Up
[youtube]KgrB2KBZws4[/youtube]

BIGBANG - Tonight (My favorite band)
[youtube]8d5QEWdHchk[/youtube]

SNSD - MR.TAXI Japanes(Overrated girl group mostly known for Gee which is known almost everywhere where korean dance and song is invovled)
[youtube]fhseD2tRLUY[/youtube]


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone that listened to Mr Taxis for the song is doing it wrong


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm a Lady Gaga fan... but on appearance, not her music. I'd hit it with the force of a thousand suns

for pop classics, maybe Avril Lavigne, Mya, and ofc Christina Aguilera and Britney Spears (old stuff for Christina but Britney still can make some damn good songs)

Green Day, Alkaline Trio, Foo Fighters

I'm really into Lonely Island right now (first album was godlike, 2nd wasn't so good)


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 21, 2011)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Anyone that will listen to Lady Gaga either has no taste or simply will listen to anything.



Honestly, Lady Gaga is basically my guilty pleasure music. Seriously, I really like her music for some reason. Also, the hit it with the force of a thousand suns thing.

I've really gotten into The All-American Rejects lately (power pop would be the genre primarily, I suppose):


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfdAGkjHGac&ob=av3e[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxUATkpMQ8A&feature=relmfu[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DpGuk_fWGQ&feature=related[/youtube]



I'm suggesting some Blink-182 just for them being basically my favorite band in existence:


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ht5RZpzPqw[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVy9Lgpg1m8[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1tAYmMjLdY[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvtJVku_mJw[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1BFHYtZlAU[/youtube]



Weezer sits pretty high on my love list:


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kemivUKb4f4[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDIzMGh94vo[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENXvZ9YRjbo[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwv-iRvyDZg[/youtube]



That's all I'll bother with for now. If you don't like it, I won't be offended, much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also hope that you like The Beatles. Their music is so simple at times, yet amazing. Not a surprise that they influenced music so heavily.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 21, 2011)

Rock in the age of hip-hop with some country/blues accent. Old Tyme Religion album, Hugo

[youtube]7sybtLCbd6M[/youtube]


----------

